# My latest basal test



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 11, 2010)

Howdy yall

the other day at work I did a basal test and here were the results!

9.46 5.8
11.08 4.6
12.00 5.0
1.00 5.3
14.20 7.3
15.12 7.5
16.02 5.9
17.23 4.8
18.00 6.2 (and at this stage i was too hungry and had some dinner!)

I was pleasantly surprised by this and seem to have that part of the day at least sorted (maybe a teeny uppage between 1 and 3?) but this goes to proove my theory right - my lunch time ratios are totally out! If my basals are keeping me that steady during lunch, and I eat and shoot up to 17 plus after lunch, I think something needs playing with. Nursey wouldn't listen, so I did this to proove myself right.

Next trick is thus: overnight basal test again - I'm still waking up higher than I would like. I need however to schedule a time to do this. I was going to do it tonight but am having too many issues (cheers ice cream ) and am way too exhausted so I reckon it'll be next saturday night. Or do you guys think I should do it sooner?

As you can see however, there's been a pretty awesome improvement in levels over the past few days


----------



## bev (Sep 11, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Howdy yall
> 
> the other day at work I did a basal test and here were the results!
> 
> ...



Sam, they are great results! I think your doing great and would agree with you that there may be a need to increase basal for the 2pm rise. If this were Alex I would put a basal in at 12.30pm for 3 hours and see how it goes. you may need to increase it by either half an hour or an hour (so doing it for 3 and a half or 4 hours) - but you need to try it first to see whether levels decrease or not. I think you need a break from basal testing as its hard work. We havent done a basal test for ages and I think we need to.Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 11, 2010)

bev said:


> Sam, they are great results! I think your doing great and would agree with you that there may be a need to increase basal for the 2pm rise. If this were Alex I would put a basal in at 12.30pm for 3 hours and see how it goes. you may need to increase it by either half an hour or an hour (so doing it for 3 and a half or 4 hours) - but you need to try it first to see whether levels decrease or not. I think you need a break from basal testing as its hard work. We havent done a basal test for ages and I think we need to.Bev



Thanks Bev  Dyu know, I don't think theres a way on the combo to do it in half hour slots, it only seems to like working in hourly slots! This is what I've got at the moment

12-1 0.55
1-3 0.55
2-3 0.60

So I'm wondering whether to just go for a 0.60 for that three hour slot and then see how it goes? Might be worth a try 

A break would be lovely! I think I've got it in my head though that everything needs to be sorted NOW as it were. It's doing my head in a little hehe. I reckon one more overnight next week and then I'll leave it for a while!!

Pleased I'm seeing so many improvements though. The hypos are becoming less and the symptoms are returning - it's just the highs that are annoying me now, particularly with after meal spikes.

I've discovered though, that on my walk to work I actually need no insulin at all! I have to set it at 0% for two hours. Very strange. Only discovered after a very very nasty hypo (1.0mmol/L and still standing!) that it was the way forward!


----------



## bev (Sep 11, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Thanks Bev  Dyu know, I don't think theres a way on the combo to do it in half hour slots, it only seems to like working in hourly slots! This is what I've got at the moment
> 
> 12-1 0.55
> 1-3 0.55
> ...



Hi Sam,
If this was Alex I would put a 0.6 on at 12noon (if pump didnt do half hours) and try it for a day or two. So making all basals between 12 and 3pm 0.600.
Dont forget that it takes between one and two hours to see the results of a basal change - so you need to aim 2 hours before you need it. (it differs for everyone but it is about an hour and a half for Alex). Just test around the 4pm period to see how much difference it has made.

Your hypo sounds awful Sam and you must have been scared.Have you set a different weekend pattern?Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 11, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi Sam,
> If this was Alex I would put a 0.6 on at 12noon (if pump didnt do half hours) and try it for a day or two. So making all basals between 12 and 3pm 0.600.
> Dont forget that it takes between one and two hours to see the results of a basal change - so you need to aim 2 hours before you need it. (it differs for everyone but it is about an hour and a half for Alex). Just test around the 4pm period to see how much difference it has made.
> 
> Your hypo sounds awful Sam and you must have been scared.Have you set a different weekend pattern?Bev



I think I will give that a go most definitely and see how that goes. In fact, I will change it in just a sec!

It was very very frightening. Thankfully matt was with me. I was totally spaced out and ended up sitting on the steps of some posh old building chugging apple juice and chucking dextrose down my neck and chatting a load of rubbish. It was the day after I ended up in hospital almost uncoscious with a 1.5 too 

so far I've made no changes for weekends because I've been working every weekend since starting on the pump pretty much  I'll have to keep an eye on how things go tomorrow (lie in? I think so!)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 11, 2010)

actually here's a question

dsn says that basal vs bolus should be at around 60/40%

mine is er...not like that at all...when I look at ALL my data since starting my ratio is something like 70/30 and apaprently over the past two days ive had no basal at all (load of rubbish)

what on earth?! Am i taking too many boluses?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> actually here's a question
> 
> dsn says that basal vs bolus should be at around 60/40%
> 
> ...



I don't know if this has any relevance Sam as I'm different and not pumping, but my basal bolus is nothing like 60/40. My bolus is around 8 times my basal amount, so my total daily insulins is 11% basal and 89% bolus.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I don't know if this has any relevance Sam as I'm different and not pumping, but my basal bolus is nothing like 60/40. My bolus is around 8 times my basal amount, so my total daily insulins is 11% basal and 89% bolus.



Dyu know northey, sometimes I think my DSN spouts a load of rubbish, I really do


----------



## Patricia (Sep 12, 2010)

I thought the ratio was 'supposed' to be the reverse, like 40/60 basal/bolus? Entirely from memory mind; it's in the hanas book...


----------



## Patricia (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh lord, sorry! Meant to say what fantastic levels - whoa. And sorry about the incredibly grim hypo. How very very scary. 

Take care.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 12, 2010)

lol thanks patricia! I'll bring that up with DSN next time i see/speak with her. I honestly think that my ratios as they are with that are heading for spot on. It's just playing now (especially overnights ) But dyu know, after the failure that was my last group session, I don't think i'll be going to next months one - but thats a different story for a different day and something that will be on the blog at some stage!!

But thank you very much!! It was pleasantly surprising I have to say.


----------



## tracey w (Sep 12, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> actually here's a question
> 
> dsn says that basal vs bolus should be at around 60/40%
> 
> ...



Well done on your basal testing Sam!

I would like to say, but this is just my opinion that I think basal/bolus ratios are poppeycock   How can they set specific "targets" when boluses are so different daily? I can have as little as 1 unit for food or as much as 25 units for a meal? Its nonesense. Surely you can only have such ratios if you eat the same things and bolus the same amounts every day of your life?

Well done again Sam!


----------

